# Bring Back The Loft



## JerryCamper

I just want to publicly request that they bring back the loft. Anyone with some insight as to why they discontinued it?


----------



## Tourdfox

JerryCamper said:


> I just want to publicly request that they bring back the loft. Anyone with some insight as to why they discontinued it?


 Yah i think they would sell. I seen a few on the net when i was looking for a side load toyhauler. But are not available very often from what i have seen.And a long way from me. I believe the ramp door was somewhat narrow compared to the new 56 inch side loader. Would need to be at least a 56 if they ever did built another. Even a little bigger would be nice.Just email Keystone directly. Sure if you talked with someone in production they could answer your questions.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Just like in any other consumer driven market, it all boils down to demand. If I recall correctly, they produced somewhere in the neighborhood of 50 units. Due to the lack of interest from the market, they discontinued the model. I wouldn't be holding my breath awaiting the next loft unit to roll off the line.


----------



## Leedek

*The FAA has commandeered all available Outback Loft trailers. They have converted them to portable Air Traffic Control Towers. Many have been deployed to the Middle East to support remote air operations. Thanks Keystone for supporting our troops! *


----------



## JerryCamper

Leedek said:


> *The FAA has commandeered all available Outback Loft trailers. They have converted them to portable Air Traffic Control Towers.
> *


*

Hilarious, I almost fell off my chair laughing!









In seriousness though, I think the demand at the time wasn't all that high like you had said but enough people have seen them now that I think the market is more aware. Like myself, I didn't even know they were making these when they actually were. Now I'm on the lookout!

Were there any major flaws/issues that posed a problem on continuing production?*


----------



## sonomaguy

I saw a loft once and thought it was an extremely novel idea, they are very cramped inside though. Perhaps if it was not a toy hauler it would open it up a great deal and they would go over better.


----------



## JerryCamper

sonomaguy said:


> I saw a loft once and thought it was an extremely novel idea, they are very cramped inside though. Perhaps if it was not a toy hauler it would open it up a great deal and they would go over better.


Yeah that's why I wish they would have stuck with the concept and just made improvements. I think combining it with a toy hauler was just cramming too much stuff in. What would you like to see in the new version of the loft if they came out with one?


----------



## Tourdfox

There is a 2009 loft for sale in Winnepeg Manitoba on Kijiji. Just seen it today if anyone is looking. Add says superior condition asking 19 G


----------



## jeb781

The reason they are discontinued (in my opinion) is that they came out with it in 2008. It was discontinued in 2009.

I can't imagine why there wasn't more of a demand for this model in 2009...

Sarcasm aside I think it was just bad timing for something novel. I saw an add for one and had to have one. We picked up a new 2009 in early 2010. When we roll into a campground, pop the top everyone wants to see it. Its fun offering tours to anyone who wants to look inside. I let them sit up top on the couch looking over eveyrone with a nice 360 deg view.


----------

